# Skin Texture Using Tissue and Latex



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We're going to be filming some new tutorials this year, but in the meantime I thought I'd repost an old favorite. This is an easy way to get great skin texture.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

That is very cool. May have to give it a go this year. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------

